# Future Plans to GUT MEDICARE for Seniors - Voucher System



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

This is one of the proposals made by republicans during the last presidential election, that made me lean toward democratic policies. Many of us here won't be affected by a change like this, but the younger folks just retiring will suffer from this type of governing...



> On Tuesday, House Budget Committee Chairman Rep. Paul Ryan (R-WI) released his new budget blueprint for fiscal year 2015. It contains many of the same cuts to social safety net and low-income assistance programs as his previous proposals — including sweeping changes to Medicare that would turn the health care program for the elderly into a “premium support” plan that forces American seniors to pay more for their coverage.
> 
> Ryan’s new Medicare proposal hews to the same basic structure as his previous premium support plans — in essence, a system of insurance vouchers. Under the plan, future Medicare beneficiaries would have the option of choosing between traditional fee-for-service Medicare or a list of private health plans and receive a subsidy to help pay the chosen policy’s premium.
> 
> ...







> One of the central tenets of all of Rep. Ryan’s budgets has been a proposal to tear down traditional Medicare and replace it with a voucher system, forcing seniors to use these vouchers to buy either Medicare or a plan in the private market.
> 
> The budget offered this year once again guts traditional Medicare. The House Republican budget abandons the pledge Republicans made to protect anyone age 55 or older from their Medicare cuts. While last year’s plan allowed those age 55 and older to remain in traditional Medicare once they became eligible, this year’s plan forces 55-year-olds into a new voucher system.
> 
> ...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah, I read about this and thought . . . "It figures..."  @#%^&*!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

I know, most of us have worked hard all of our lives and paid taxes on each and every paycheck, only to get shafted in our "golden years". I guess retirement is only for the wealthy anymore, to hell with the middle class.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I know, most of us have worked hard all of our lives and paid taxes on each and every paycheck, only to get shafted in our "golden years". I guess retirement is only for the wealthy anymore, to hell with the middle class.



We seem to rushing headlong into the past.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Apr 5, 2014)

I over heard a couple of people talking about the, "older generation", at my pharmacy yesterday. The two were talking about how we are costing "them" taxes, and taking money out of their pockets, so they didn't have any disposable income. That we had a free ride. When one of them called us the disposable generation I lost it. I asked them if they had parents, or if they planned on growing older. I asked them what was their plan for their old age. One of them actually told me that was why people had families. 
I said they needed to go back and read the history of social security, and why it was implemented in the first place. 
I was told to shut up, and be glad that I was't disposed of a long time ago. As I was there by myself, they won that argument. I was an Independent voter, now I thinking of voting Democratic. :hide:


----------



## That Guy (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm sorry you had to encounter such rude, stupid people, Ina.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 5, 2014)

That's the beauty of being an Independent Ina, you can vote either way.  As time goes on, I am leaning more to the Democratic side of the aisle.  That's not the first time I've heard stories of these young people's comments.  They are just parroting what they've heard elsewhere, and basically don't have a clue.  Their time will come, if they live that long.


----------



## Ina (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you TG, 
Sea, How does our generation fight that kind of ignorance? I'm not so trusting of AARP, as I was at a younger age. :anyone:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 30, 2014)

*Why Paul Ryan's FY2015 House Budget Proposal Would Kill Medicare*

The new GOP House Budget Proposal by Paul Ryan would kill Medicare as we know it.  Hopefully most of us here won't be affected, but some of the younger seniors approaching retirement will...



> April 1, 2014
> *Statement by Medicare Rights Center President Joe Baker on Representative Paul Ryan’s House Budget Proposal*
> 
> New York, NY—The budget released today by Congressman Ryan repeats on an old and tired theme—ending the Medicare program as we know it. The Ryan budget would replace Medicare’s guaranteed health benefits with a voucher (or premium support) that seniors and people with disabilities would use to purchase health coverage through private health care plans.
> ...





> Why Paul Ryan's budget proposal would kill Medicare as we know it for those approaching retirement age...http://democrats.budget.house.gov/fact-sheet/gop-budget-ends-medicare-guarantee


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 30, 2014)

Paul Ryan is a dangerous nut.  Unfortunately, Florida has a governor nearly as crazy.  They are extremists.  It is up to us to educate ourselves so we can better inform others how our system of Social Security and Medicare came about and how it will benefit them when they get older.  I teach personal financial planning to college students of all ages and it is amazing how little they know about civics, politics, and policy.  They get their news from talking heads on TV and radio who are all biased one way or another.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 30, 2014)

CPA-Kim said:


> Paul Ryan is a dangerous nut.  Unfortunately, Florida has a governor nearly as crazy.  They are extremists.  It is up to us to educate ourselves so we can better inform others how our system of Social Security and Medicare came about and how it will benefit them when they get older.  I teach personal financial planning to college students of all ages and it is amazing how little they know about civics, politics, and policy.  They get their news from talking heads on TV and radio who are all biased one way or another.



You are correct, Kim, what is really sad is the fact that there are entirely too many of these extremist nuts in leadership roles.....the governor of Texas can be added to the list.


----------



## drifter (May 1, 2014)

A-men.


----------



## That Guy (May 1, 2014)

Yep, folks like this are dangerous.  But, what worries me most are the fools supporting them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks like they're giving up the idea to transform Medicare?  If so, that's good news.   http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...publicans-surrender-on-transforming-medicare/




> So if Republicans no longer want to talk about voucherizing Medicare (or “premium support,” as they would have it), does that mean they’ve given up the idea? I actually think it does.
> 
> This doesn’t mean they wouldn’t do it if they could. But they know they can’t, and this is a concession to that reality.One of the main reasons Ryan put his voucher proposal down on paper was to start a debate that over time could move opinions and make change possible. But it didn’t work.
> 
> ...


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 16, 2015)

Look!  Republicans greedily looking at SS and Medicare has been going on since both programs inceptions.  Franklin Roosevelt brought us SS in 1936 and Johnson put Medicare into law in 1965.  The Republicans have been trying to either eliminate or trim both programs ever since.  I will NEVER vote for a political party that has so little respect for seniors.  If the younger people would stop and think we seniors were them, we were young and all we want now is a stress free last quarter of our life.  We are what they want to be and what they will be if lucky.  Right now the only restraint the Republicans have is our Democrat President.  We must elect a Democrat or pay the consequences.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 17, 2015)

Ina said:


> Thank you TG,
> Sea, How does our generation fight that kind of ignorance? I'm not so trusting of AARP, as I was at a younger age. :anyone:



Ina, why have you become less trusting of AARP? It seems to me that they have been pretty steadfast in their opposition to any tinkering to Medicare.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 17, 2015)

Most people here would be grandfathered in from what I see.  Any system replacing entitlement programs would be set up pretty much like a 401k that has replaced traditional defined benefit pension systems.  Good luck to the younger generations that face these uncertainties...


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

The GOP has had it's eyes on SS and Medicare since their inception.  Privatizing Social Security and voucherizing Medicare are nothing more thanh "GIFTS" to Wall Street and the Health Insuance industry..  Just another way to move money away from the Middle Class and up to the top.   I'm just not sure what the end game is.   What kind of America do they foresee?  Dickens England comes to mind..  A very small upper class.. and 99% of us living in shanties and eating garbage?  It makes no sense.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 17, 2015)

[h=1].......and today...

Repub House Budget Proposal to be released this morning: Sharp cuts[/h]to Medicaid, food stamps and health care subsidies, tens of billions more to the Pentagon (over what President Obama asked for). 

House Republicans Tuesday will propose using tens of billions of dollars in additional war funding to get around tight budget limits on the Pentagon in their new budget plan. The move is designed to placate defense hawks, but is already making tough-on-spending elements in the party uneasy. 

The latest plan by Republicans controlling the House also reprises sharp proposed cuts to the Medicaid program for the poor, food stamps and health care subsidies under so-called Obamacare. 

House Budget Committee Chairman Tom Price is releasing the measure Tuesday morning. He's said it will promise balance within 10 years, if not before. 

The Georgia Republican's plan borrows heavily from prior GOP budgets, including a plan that would transform Medicare into a voucher-like "premium support" program for seniors joining Medicare in 2024 or later. They would receive a subsidy to purchase health insurance on the private market. 
<snip> 

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2015-03-16-17-37-30


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 17, 2015)

Can you just see it?  Seniors trying purchase health insurance?  Especially if the Insurance Companies are again allowed to deny insurance for pre-existing conditions.. Who at our age doesn't have  pre-existing conditions?.   In addition, I'm sure they will be allowed to increase premiums for better plans way above the voucher amount, and offer only the most minimal of coverage for those unable to pay more.  Seniors will be left to pay the difference if they hope to get good care.... the care that the present Medicare program offers will be out of reach for most.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2015)

Our present Health Care System, and Medicare/Medicaid is headed for a brick wall.  The Greed in our present system is going to bring down this entire house of cards.  The Insurance and Drug companies, and the AMA, etc., are quickly pricing themselves out of existence.  Already, Health Care is far and away the largest single expenditure in our Federal and State budgets, and is growing at a pace that far outstrips inflation.  The ACA does nothing to slow down these increasing costs...instead it just moves money around, to the benefit of our Health Care Industry.  We spend 17% of this nations GDP on Health Care, and all indications are that this number will reach 20% within the next few years.  

Contrast this to the SP health care systems that most of the rest of the civilized world uses.  They pay half of what we pay, and the vast majority offer their populations far better care than what we receive.  

The ONLY thing keeping us subservient to this current Bloated and inefficient system is the millions of dollars the Health Care Industry pours into our politicians political campaigns.  I wonder how long it will take before the people of this nation wake up and realize just how badly we are being shafted.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 17, 2015)

Lobbyists are choking Americans slowly to death, literally in some cases (denied medical procedure or medications)! They are the hand shakers and back patters who, with their brethern in Congress are taking good care of themselves and screwing the rest of us.  Yep!  That's them hacking at our incomes and it will still be them gnawing at our bones.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 17, 2015)

Most of these politicians spend Far More time sucking up to the Lobbyists than they ever do meeting with their constituents....and the vast majority of these Lobbyists represent the wealthy, corporate, and special interests...few, if any, which have the well being of the general population as part of their agenda.  Big Money, and its Oligarchy, are taking over the governments of this, and most other nations.  Most of the voters get their information from the Attack Ads that permeate our media in the weeks leading up to elections.  With every passing election, we become more and more of a Democracy, in Name Only.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2015)

Ina said:


> I over heard a couple of people talking about the, "older generation", at my pharmacy yesterday. The two were talking about how we are costing "them" taxes, and taking money out of their pockets, so they didn't have any disposable income. That we had a free ride. When one of them called us the disposable generation I lost it. I asked them if they had parents, or if they planned on growing older. I asked them what was their plan for their old age. One of them actually told me that was why people had families.
> I said they needed to go back and read the history of social security, and why it was implemented in the first place.
> I was told to shut up, and be glad that I was't disposed of a long time ago. As I was there by myself, they won that argument. I was an Independent voter, now I thinking of voting Democratic. :hide:



I've heard similar talk, and it makes me mad as hell.  I PAID into Social Security for over 50 years  Medicare and social security were promised to us when we were younger, and we trusted the government's promise.  How dare these young whippersnappers decide we are now disposable!  I certainly wasn't disposable when I was paying a whopping tax bill every year.  How much taxes do these young people pay?  Probably not much.  And my property tax dollars educate their children!  I haven't had any children in school for years and years, yet I still have to pay for education.


----------



## ndynt (Mar 17, 2015)

It does not make much sense to me.  One of the rationales for the reduction is that it will reduce the number of MD visits seniors make.  BUT, if the bill goes through....it will stop the proposed 20% cut in reimbursement to MD's, for Medicare visits.   A cut that the medical profession are lobbying congress about.  If the cut does not go through....but, the number of Medicare visits are greatly reduced, what will the medical profession gain?  And one of the most vunerable population...the seniors will be the ones suffering.   Or, am I not looking at this picture correctly?


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 18, 2015)

What Bernie Sanders had to say today about this year's Republican purposed budget....


[h=1]Bernie Sanders Storms The Senate and Rips The Republican Rich Get Richer Budget[/h]http://www.politicususa.com/2015/03...enate-rips-republican-rich-richer-budget.html 

Bernie Sanders Storms The Senate and Rips The Republican Rich Get Richer Budget 
By: Jason Easley 
Wednesday, March, 18th, 2015, 4:34 pm	


*Sen. Bernie Sanders (I-VT) showed why he was named to the top Democratic post on the Senate Budget Committee by shredding the Republican budget proposals.* 

Video @ link~ 

Sen. Sanders said: 

As I examine the budget brought forth by the Republicans in the House and here in the Senate, this is how I see their analysis of the problems facing our country. 

At a time of massive wealth and income inequality, the Republicans apparently believe that the richest people in America need to be made even richer. It is apparently not good enough that 99 percent of all new income today is going to the top 1 percent. That’s apparently not enough. It is not good enough that the top one-tenth of one percent today own almost as much wealth as the bottom 90 percent. Clearly, in Republican eyes, the wealthy and the powerful need more help. Not only should they not be asked to pay more in taxes, the Republicans believe that we should cut tax rates for millionaires and billionaires. 

It is not good enough that corporate America is enjoying record breaking profits, and that the CEOs of large corporations earn some 290 times more than what their average employees make. 

“It is apparently not good enough that since 1985 the top one-tenth of 1 percent has seen a more then $8 trillion increase in its wealth than what they would have had if wealth inequality had stayed at the same level that it was in 1985. An $8 trillion increase in the wealth of the top one-tenth of 1 percent! Apparently, that is not enough. 

Meanwhile, as I understand the Republican view of our country, as manifested in the House and Senate budgets, it appears that millions of middle class and working families, people who are working longer hours for lower wages, people who have seen significant declines in their standard of living over the last 40 years, these people apparently do not need our help, rather they need to see a major reduction in federal programs that help make their lives, and the lives of their kids, a little bit better. 

*At a time when we have over 45 million Americans living in poverty – more than almost any time in the modern history of this country, my Republican colleagues think we should increase that number by cutting the Earned Income Tax Credit, affordable housing, and Medicaid. At a time when almost 20 percent of our children live in poverty, by far the highest childhood poverty rate of any major country on earth, my Republican colleagues think that maybe we should raise the childhood poverty rate a bit higher by cutting childcare, Head Start, the Child Tax Credit and nutrition assistance for hungry kids. 

To summarize: the rich get much richer, and the Republicans think they need more help. The middle class and working families of this country become poorer, and the Republicans think we need to cut programs they desperately need. Frankly, those may be the priorities of some of my Republican colleagues in this room, but I do not believe that these are the priorities of the American people.* 


Sen. Sanders was correct. The Republicans are offering up the ultimate rich get richer budgets. The goal of the Republican budget is to take money away from poor and middle-class Americans and give it to the people at the top. Sanders was spot on. No matter how much wealth the richest Americans accumulate, Congressional Republicans believe that they deserve more. 

*The House and Senate Republican budget deserve the scorn of the American people because they explicitly confirm the Republican goal of creating an oligarchic society that consists of a few haves and everyone else being a have not. Bernie Sanders saw the picture behind the budget. The Republican budgets have become an annual declaration of economic warfare against the non-rich. 

President Obama and Bernie Sanders have both sounded the alarms bells as it relates to this budget, and if Republicans want a fight, they’ve got one.*


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 18, 2015)

The best way to fight is to make sure we vote, and get them all out of office  It will be pretty easy to take back the Senate Majority.. The House will be more difficult.. BUT if people wake up maybe it could be done.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 18, 2015)

I love Bernie.  He's everyone guardian, even those who  are not smart enough to vote these republicans out.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 20, 2015)

[h=1]Paul Krugman on more GOP dickishness[/h]
(T)he just-released budgets from the House and Senate majorities break new ground. Each contains not one but two trillion-dollar magic asterisks: one on spending, one on revenue. And that’s actually an understatement. If either budget were to become law, it would leave the federal government several trillion dollars deeper in debt than claimed, and that’s just in the first decade. 

snip 

The modern G.O.P.’s raw fiscal dishonesty is something new in American politics. And that’s telling us something important about what has happened to half of our political spectrum. 

snip 

(B)oth (budgets) claim drastic reductions in federal spending. Some of those spending reductions are specified: There would be savage cuts in food stamps, similarly savage cuts in Medicaid over and above reversing the recent expansion, and an end to Obamacare’s health insurance subsidies. Rough estimates suggest that either plan would roughly double the number of Americans without health insurance. But both also claim more than a trillion dollars in further cuts to mandatory spending, which would almost surely have to come out of Medicare or Social Security. What form would these further cuts take? We get no hint. 

snip 

... Republicans really believe that tax cuts for the rich would generate a huge boom and a surge in revenue, but they’re afraid that the public won’t find such claims credible. So magic asterisks are really stand-ins for their belief in the magic of supply-side economics, a belief that remains intact even though proponents in that doctrine have been wrong about everything for decades. 

But I’m partial to a more cynical explanation. Think about what these budgets would do if you ignore the mysterious trillions in unspecified spending cuts and revenue enhancements. What you’re left with is huge transfers of income from the poor and the working class, who would see severe benefit cuts, to the rich, who would see big tax cuts. And the simplest way to understand these budgets is surely to suppose that they are intended to do what they would, in fact, actually do: make the rich richer and ordinary families poorer. 

snip 

Look, I know that it’s hard to keep up the outrage after so many years of fiscal fraudulence. But please try. We’re looking at an enormous, destructive con job, and you should be very, very angry.


http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/20/o...type=Homepage&module=c-column-top-span-region®ion=c-column-top-span-region&W


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

I am so tired of this.   Social Security can be made solvent and payable at 100% FOREVER... IF we raise the cap on the income taxed with FICA from $118,500 to at least $500,000.  It's a really simple fix..  However.. again.. tax on the wealthy will never gain GOP support.   It is far better to let the poor, disabled and elderly suffer than the Rich pay one penny more.   The only way to make it even better for the Rich is to Privatize SS.   That way Wall Street gets to gamble with our money and take none of the risk.  If they make bad bets, it's us who will pay with reduced benefits..  BUT if the bets are good?  We won't see a dime of the proceeds.. it will all go to the wealthy.   NICE deal.. ain't it?


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 20, 2015)

Being in a facetious mood I must say:   Seniors won't really need Medicare anymore if they would just follow good ole' [former Sen.] Fred Thompson's advice, and get a reverse mortgage.   Actually, with the decline in real estates values, I can't imagine anyone having much equity left in their house, with which to "reverse-mortgage" with.  :shrug:


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

tnthomas said:


> Being in a facetious mood I must say:   Seniors won't really need Medicare anymore if they would just follow good ole' [former Sen.] Fred Thompson's advice, and get a reverse mortgage.   Actually, with the decline in real estates values, I can't imagine anyone having much equity left in their house, with which to "reverse-mortgage" with.  :shrug:



Oh don't get me started on that "Reverse Mortgage" scam..   Just another ploy to move money from the middle class up to the top.   Peoples homes are sometimes their biggest assets... Most folks would hope to be able to leave that asset to their kids or heirs..  BUT.. the 1% and the banksters have figured out a way to relieve the middle class of that too.


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2015)

Been a long and boring thread here.   Lots of bitching about the Republicans as some can't see that the Democrats have been in charge for 8 years now and just about two more years to go.   Why not point some blame to the Democrats too, they are pretty guilty of bad ideas for sure.

Obama  care has cost me more than what my employer charged for the same coverages and I have to do lots of medical paper work all the time  now.   No more just showing my card and knowing the information was already on file.   Yes, my medical care now costs me more for the same coverage I had with my employer before this ripoff got started.

Why do we have to have the Obama care program as there are many other  methods for government guidance and funding if we look around the world.   England is different and so is Holland and others in Europe.   There are many ways to help the people get better and less expensive medical care than just plain Obama care.   Why did not Obama allow the Republicans to offer their incites and alternative ways of providing medical assistance.

All you folks that think Obama care is the only answer to having governments help people to get medical care.    We do need to have a good look back on Obama care and fix the problems for sure and some areas may deserve and need some changes for sure.

What will the Supreme Court say later this spring when they publish their findings.    Might be a big surprise for some folks.    I think lots of you cry babies need to take another look at what has been hatched for many of us older folks.   What we have is not just the only way things could have gone and resulted in the same or better circumstances for all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

There ya go again....  lol!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 20, 2015)

BobF said:


> Obama  care has cost me more than what my employer charged for the same coverages and I have to do lots of medical paper work all the time  now.   No more just showing my card and knowing the information was already on file.   Yes, my medical care now costs me more for the same coverage I had with my employer before this ripoff got started.
> 
> All you folks that think Obama care is the only answer to having governments help people to get medical care.
> 
> I think lots of you cry babies need to take another look at what has been hatched for many of us older folks.



Of course when we were employed, the employer paid a large part of our health insurance coverage, I saw exactly how much when I had to pay that amount out of pocket in my Cobra payments and afterwards.  ObamaCare has save us a lot of money on monthly premium bills.  Many others have benefited from the Affordable Care Act, especially those with pre-existing conditions, etc.  I'm not a cry baby, more of a realist, ObamaCare isn't the only answer, Universal or Single Payer would be ideal.


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There ya go again....  lol!!



And When will you have something significant to say?    

Obama care is a joke on all of us and will likely be changed as different Presidents can and will  do.   Maybe more like England's will be better.    Their medical program started out poorly, just as Obama care is starting our, and then in time they introduced different ways of running the show.    Not sure, but now I think, some of their medical centers are granted certain amounts of money and then they work with the people and practitioners in order to make it better for all.    By that I mean, that a medical district got XX dollars lump sum promised, and the medical service was provided from that bundle available.   Really cut down on a lot of paper work and they were able to speed up services and follow up services for the patients.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

BobF said:


> And When will you have something significant to say?
> 
> Obama care is a joke on all of us and will likely be changed as different Presidents can and will  do.   Maybe more like England's will be better.    Their medical program started out poorly, just as Obama care is starting our, and then in time they introduced different ways of running the show.    Not sure, but now I think, some of their medical centers are granted certain amounts of money and then they work with the people and practitioners in order to make it better for all.    By that I mean, that a medical district got XX dollars lump sum promised, and the medical service was provided from that bundle available.   Really cut down on a lot of paper work and they were able to speed up services and follow up services for the patients.



When will you even bother to read all the significant things I say?


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Of course when we were employed, the employer paid a large part of our health insurance coverage, I saw exactly how much when I had to pay that amount out of pocket in my Cobra payments and afterwards.  ObamaCare has save us a lot of money on monthly premium bills.  Many others have benefited from the Affordable Care Act, especially those with pre-existing conditions, etc.  I'm not a cry baby, more of a realist, ObamaCare isn't the only answer, Universal or Single Payer would be ideal.



That was certainly true of my employer.    I had to pay for what I signed up for and the total bill was much less than what I pay for now.   I still have my Medicare coverage but now I have to buy eye care and dental care for me and the wife.   All told, much more than I had to pay the employer for the same coverage.   The employer still gives me some money each year but it is not enough to cover my repetition of what was in the program prior.   All in all, it is costing us more now than before.   

And we still hear there are thousands more that have not been picked up.   Those are the ones that should have been covered in the first place and then come after those of us who were happy with what we had some years later after learning about how to best handle health care.


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> When will you even bother to read all the significant things I say?



If you ever do that, it will be a pleasure to read them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

BobF said:


> If you ever do that, it will be a pleasure to read them.



Apparently you haven't been paying much attention... But that's ok...  I know I use big words sometimes.  lol!!


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes I do pay attention, but all I see are put downs and empty words.   You need to try a bit harder if you want to be recognized as honest and trustworthy and not just a empty headed political hack.   Try and I think you could be more than you are doing.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

Now,  now,  now.... no name calling..... remember..  be nice   hahahahahah


----------



## BobF (Mar 20, 2015)

If you learn to read and comprehend, I was not calling you anything at all.   I said "and not just a empty headed political hack."   I gave a description of what you might be called.   My comments are not intended to be funny either, but if you must giggle through your life, do it.

My last post to this nonsense.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

Oh quit splitting hairs...   However,  If you are seriously not trying to be funny...  I'm really amazed..  because you are.  You must just have a natural talent!


----------

